# Recovery inc dr low



## Twanya (Jan 28, 2013)

i have had excellent success, both personally and professionally, from being involved at meetings and learning the recovery tools from Dr Abraham LowM.D. ---RECOVERY INC. now RECOVERY INTERNATIONAL. 

I would highly recommend attending both the meetings in person and online as well as reading his books....


----------

